# crab-n-spinach stuffed mushrooms



## jerkyaddict (Feb 24, 2008)

well i did it and maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan i will never bake another stuffed
mushroom !!! these babies rocked
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   mushroom qview anyone ?

stuffing crab , shroom stems , lil dill , lil old-bay ,some panko , and about a stick of butter melted , and 1 egg with the chopped spinach . mix well and heap on sprits with oil or prefered smoked 200 ish for maybe 45 min.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 24, 2008)

Good God, Those look awsome!....How was the taste. I am heading to the store for the ingredients!!!!!!!!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 24, 2008)

the taste was dreamy !!!!! never again will i oven a stuff-shroom the smokey flavor lit the crab taste right up i wanna do more tommorow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




but i got a yard bird in the brine bucket so i may have to wait...


----------



## jerkyaddict (Feb 24, 2008)

thank's Ken i felt kinda full till i saw your tortellini and mush stuffed fatty...
i keep goin back to look at it like it's gonna materialize on my counter top
you may owe me a keyboard before the night's out with that qview i need a spit mop


----------

